# Ugg "bootie" teen conversion (slippers)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought I would post because so many of you requested the pattern:

Size 10 needles
lion brand thick and quick yarn or similar to obtain gauge
gauge: 12 sts and 20 rows = 4"

With main color co 44 sts. Knit one row.
ROW 1 (RS) K1, yo, K20, yo, K2, yo, K20, yo, K1
ROW 2 and all subsequent WS Rows: Knit all stitches, but knit the yarn over twisted, ie. into the back loop of the yo.
ROW 3 K2, yo, K20, yo, K2, yo, K2, yo, K20, yo, K2
ROW 5 K3, yo, K20, yo, K7, yo, K20, yo, K3
ROW 7 K4, yo, K20, yo, K5, yo, K4, yo, K20, yo, K4
ROW 9 K5, yo, K20, yo, K6, yo, K6, yo, K20, yo, K5
After row 10, continue in stockinette stitch for 8 more rows.

INSTEP
ROW 1 Knit 40, ssk, turn work (ignore remaining stitches on needle for now)
ROW 2 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn work again (again ignore remaining stitches)
ROW 3 sl1, K14, ssk, turn
ROW 4 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn
ROWS 5-12 Repeat Rows 3 and 4 four more times.
ROW 13 sl1, K14, knit to end of row, turn
ROW 14 purl to middle of row. there is a gap. purl2tog to close gap. (i neglected to count which number these two stitches are.. I will update on my next pair. it is very easy to see!!) purl to end of row.

Work 8-10" in stockinette stitch (if your tween likes low Uggs or high Uggs) and switch to contrasting color and work another 2" in contrasting color. BO Knitwise. Sew seam using mattress stitch. Give to teen and be met with squeals and giggles. To fit approx. size 8-9 foot. they will stretch a bit. Put some dots of puffy paint or what ever you like to put on your slippers to prevent them from being "slippers" and enjoy!

This was a conversion from the free Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern, so you can find photos there. Also, I have checked, double checked and triple checked, but AM human, so you can compare my rows to bootie pattern if something looks off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thank you for posting this.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks you so much for posting the pattern, I really appreciate you sharing this with us. It is correct these are for a women's size 9.

Thanks again and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Could you possibly post a picture of these?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I copied the pattern and printed the baby bootie picture with it. 
This is NOT a complaint, I only mention it because someone else may have the same issue I did. Some of the first or last words on the sentences did not print. Please check your copy so you can write any missing words. 
Thank you again jinx


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> ROW 4 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn
> ROWS *5-20* Repeat Rows 3 and 4 *eight* more times.
> ROW *21* sl1, K14, knit to end of row, turn
> ROW *22* purl to middle of row.


Update.... Changes for the Ugg Tween slippers are in bold.. I neglected to write the increases for the instep.  Should be good to go now! :thumbup:


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much sent you a PM so just ignore. thanks Anita


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting


----------



## cuddles (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Amyknits your a true star. I know this may sound a silly question but i am still leaning, could you please let me know if size 10 needles are UK or US?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Amy
You might be able to edit the original post. Under the pattern does it give you the choice to edit. If it does click on there and add the corrections in bold type. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. I will get started on one for my daughter today.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks so much Amy! I've knit the Prairie Boots pattern from Cocoknits and it was not my favorite knit! I hope the UGG works out better for me! 

I really appreciate your posting the pattern! AM jealous , I'd have a dickens of a time converting a pattern!! haha

post a pix of your completed ones please


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

THANK YOU! I've been looking for these!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Where would I find Ugg Bootie pattern?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dear Cuddles, The size 10 needles I refer to are a US 10. I thought of this when I was typing up the pattern on my computer from the original pattern plus all my notes and chicken scratching but was too lazy to go grab an actual needle and put both measurements down!

Size 10 needles US or 6mm 

since you are a new knitter, keep your stitches loose. these are smaller needles than commonly used for such bulky yarn to obtain such thick fabric. give your hands and wrists a break by trying to keep it a bit looser.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you mean the bootie pattern? http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm


Knitwitch51 said:


> Where would I find Ugg Bootie pattern?


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you going to post a picture? I'd love to see these!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much. You are so kind and generous. Marj


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this pattern, am definitely putting this onto my wish list.


----------



## LynnCamp (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Amy for posting this pattern.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much to you both, amy and jinx. Using the link I copied the original free pattern, then added the conversion. So now I have one I can probably tweak for both my grandkids. They will be cute for Christmas! And I think I already have some leftover lion brand suede that will work for them! Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

You are awesome! 

Dee


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## nenokku (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Where would I find Ugg Bootie pattern?


search above; here's one link:

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm


----------



## bgracedh (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. I look forward to trying this.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Dear Cuddles, The size 10 needles I refer to are a US 10. I thought of this when I was typing up the pattern on my computer from the original pattern plus all my notes and chicken scratching but was too lazy to go grab an actual needle and put both measurements down!


Would hardly call you lazy!! So nice of you to share your hours of work with all of us at KP! I can't wait 'til this evening (my knitting time) to give this a shot--think this will be a hit with the college-aged set, too! Thanks for your kindness in sharing the results of your labors!!!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Amy,
Thank you so much for sharing your pattern, I can't wait to try these!
Gracieanne


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

THANK YOU for posting...am sure many happy smiles this Christmas will reflect on you... :lol: :lol:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'm making these for a dear friend, but I think her teenage daughter might "borrow" them. I'd better make two sets! I really appreciate it!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and update.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

These are my finished baby booties Ugg. Gave for donation.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your work and for sharing. Can't wait to get these started - need all of the sizes, lol
KB


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Amy, how does it feel to be a star? Many people, including me, are very grateful for your work on converting, and for sharing with us. THANK YOU!


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Many, many thanks for this for many feet in my family!! Bless you for doing the work and sharing. You are a pearl in the big ocean!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

am SOOOOO grateful for your willingness to share all your hard work with us (particularly, me!). Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I've incorporated the changes into your pattern and can't wait to get started.

hope Santa is EXTRA nice to you this year!


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Amy -- I plan to start today!
Any chance you'd consider making an even larger, adult, size pattern revision? The big people love these too, and I'd love to make them for my grown children.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Barrbelle said:


> Thank you Amy -- I plan to start today!
> Any chance you'd consider making an even larger, adult, size pattern revision? The big people love these too, and I'd love to make them for my grown children.


Her "teen" size is 8-9; maybe you missed it on page 1 what with all the discussion of booties?


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you sooo much Amy. One question - how many skeins of the thick and chunky yarn? 
Again thank you, thank you, thank you
Yvette


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much - so very kind of you to share your hard work with all of us!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I sent you a PM which you can ignore. So excited to have your pattern. Have already copied to my computer. Thank you!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Thank you AmyKnits that is really kind of you. I really fancy making these for myself.
Jan


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, Amy ! You are awesome .... ! This pattern will be used for quite a few pair, if I can get them to turn out right... (O)


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you so much! I cn hear the squeels already from GD in Wisconsin and her mom wanting to "try" them too!! Means another pair already in wanting!
Thanks again 
You are Great!!!


----------



## lovingcamp (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amy: Kudos to you for being the STAR & converting this pattern and sharing it with all of us. Yona


----------



## Bryonsmom (Sep 21, 2011)

Just saw where you posted pattern for all of us. You are a gem...thanks for sharing your talent...God Bless !!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Amy, 
You rock girl.Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you mean the bootie pattern? http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm
> 
> 
> Knitwitch51 said:
> ...


I posted ealier that I hadn't seen these before, went to this site and saw a pic. Cute. Guess they would be great in adult sizes. Don't have feet, so don't need the pattern.
Also don't have to worry about ingrown nails or blisters. So there!!!!!!!


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you!!! You are a Christmas Angel - I believe there will be a lot of mom's and grandma's making these up for Christmas. Thanks again.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Amy I appreciate it.


----------



## boop458 (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks for the pattern on UGGs. Super you would share with us

Betty Boop


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you This is great


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amy: What size foot is this pattern for?


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and update!!


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting!!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Hi Amy,
Many thanks for converting the pattern and then posting it...much appreciated
hugs
Yvonne


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your time and effort in making this conversion!! You're a Rock Star in my household!


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your hard work....we are all in your debt. 
you're awesome


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting your pattern I'm going to give them a try .We have 12 GGkids from 14yrs to 2 months so will fit someone..LOL and I'll go from there for sizing . Thanks again.Anita


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! That's exactly what I meant. Can hardly wait to start knitting a pair.


----------



## vicstitcher (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern! Yet another project to add to my list


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity in sharing this pattern for adult-size Ugg boots. 

Purlie Girl


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for being such a doll and sharing with us.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

We should ask for a site just to post our own patterns.


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Amy, Many THANKS from all of us that wanted this pattern! Have a very Happy Thaksgiving...


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Many THANK YOU'S for taking the time for converting the Ugg booties..

as you can see by all the posts...you have made so many people very H A P P Y.....you are very talented....
smiles, Anita :thumbup:


----------



## tpalmer (Nov 2, 2011)

I love your turtle sweater!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for your converted teen ugg boot pattern. My 9 y/o dranddaughter will love them. You say they will fit size 8-9. Do you mean inch foot or shoe size? Is that a UK size. It doesn't make sense in US size. Debbie


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

This might help...

For shoe sizes see the link below and scroll down the page:

http://www.i18nguy.com/l10n/shoes.html

Girls Shoe Sizes chart is below Adult Mens and Womens Shoe Size Conversion Table which also shows foot inches and centimetres at the bottom of the chart. Teen sizes may overlap between charts. See both.

Another website for Womens and Mens Sizes:
http://www.body-measurements.com/your-body/size-conversion-charts.html?gclid=COTopebgoKwCFQhLpgodZxUU1Q

For example: Womens Shoes in Size 8 Aus = Size 7 UK = Size 9.5 US = Size 41 Europe.
The chart also gives sizes for Mexico, Japan and China.
Mens sizes are very different.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Have you made a pattern for toddlers or children, as well?


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I printed this pattern but how do I convert to a size 9-10???


----------



## mleeman (Nov 11, 2011)

You can also try www.shoesizeconverters.com for convenient shoe size conversion tables.


----------



## ldiamond (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there a pic somewhere? I"m new and still figuring out things on the website.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your work and generosity in sharing this pattern! I only have one problem: when I click on the link to see the baby bootie pattern, I get a message that the pattern is not available. Is there another link?


----------



## DebbieRit (Mar 25, 2011)

the baby uggs pattern is not at this site do you have it you can copy and email me? Or post on computer its just not listed there maybe taken off.


----------



## barbarairene (Dec 1, 2011)

Stopped by Michael's in Houston today. They had the Kroy Stretch Sock reg.5.99 for 4.00.....Patons Kroy Socks FX reg,5.99 for 4.00.That savings can add up when you are making socks,hand warmers, hats or any of the things that look good in this. Think it might end Dec.4


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I think its allfreeknitting.com/bitybabyuggs


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I thought I would post because so many of you requested the pattern:
> 
> Size 10 needles
> lion brand thick and quick yarn or similar to obtain gauge
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you so so much. Have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, so much ! I have already made a pair of the Ugg boot toppers that you so graciously posted, and now can make these slippers also ! You are an angel, for taking the time to post ... thank you again !!


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

Amy, thanks for the pattern. I'm interested in the child's size as well, but when I went to the site, it said that the pattern wasn't available. Any help?


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.scoop.it/t/knitting-for-baby/p/178112985/baby-booties-ugg-boots-knitting-pattern


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

found it...
http://www.hipknitized.com/2009/09/baby-uggs.html


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I thought I would post because so many of you requested the pattern:
> 
> Size 10 needles
> lion brand thick and quick yarn or similar to obtain gauge
> ...


Can you post a photo of these slippers so I know if I want to make them. I choose patterns by how they look to me. Thanks!!!


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

I must have missed an original posting? Where is the picture?

Donna


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

There isn't one for this pattern. I made them but haven't posted a pic. Check out the original pattern pic.


----------



## Roselyne (Aug 7, 2011)

it very cute i been trying to make one dont know how to close it


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Would you mind adding a picture so I can file both away together?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a pic of the felted version. I never took a photo of the regular ones... in a hurry to give them all as Christmas gifts. Sorry


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the picture - these are adorable. I tend to like felted winter slippers. 
Great design, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

AmyKnits...you are a prodigious knitter.

Thanks much for this pattern. I was just thinking how I would like to knit slippers for my sister's birthday. she lives in Dallas so doesn't need mittens!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41820-1.html

Here is a picture of AmyKnits' Ugg booties posted by a KPer who made them, EdithAnn.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love the pattern. So cute.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Again, thank you Amyknits for this lovely pattern. It will make a great Christmas gift for my granddaughter.
Jokim


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern .


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a small foot. If I use a 4 weight yarn will that work for me? I,m a size 5. LOL I have to buy my shoes in the kids section size 2.


----------



## purr4joe (Nov 21, 2013)

is there a picture for these?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Update.... Changes for the Ugg Tween slippers are in bold.. I neglected to write the increases for the instep.  Should be good to go now! :thumbup:


Thank you for sharing this adorable bootie, Amy!

Can both booties be completed with one skein of Thick and Quick, or do you need two?


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! You are so generous with your time and talent.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Many thanks I have printed the pattern,


----------

